

Mining PGP Key Servers - lifeguard
http://cryptome.org/2013/07/mining-pgp-keyservers.htm

======
unimpressive
>Perhaps still helps, witting or unwitting, by advising use of PGP.

What exactly would the alternative be?

~~~
lifeguard
Don't use key servers.

